# Insane Night Shots Taken with a Unreleased Nikon DSLR



## nerwin (Dec 21, 2016)

Here's the article >>> These Insane Night Shots are Allegedly Taken with an Unreleased Nikon DSLR

If this is true and Nikon has actually developed a sensor with the capability of taking these kind of photos in pitch black environments, this will be huge for Nikon.

Maybe this is the reason why Nikon has been slacking this year? So busy on developing this crazy sensor tech.

The photos have been removed from Facebook just a few moments ago which is really interesting. Did Nikon perhaps catch on and got them removed? Or was it just a hoax? Most camera manufacturers are known for spreading little rumours here and there as a marketing technique. So it's entirely possible Nikon has done something amazing.

Yes, most cameras are capable of taking photos when it's dark using extremely high ISO. But last night I saw the images in higher resolution form and the noise was very subtle and image quality was as if the photos were taken during the day at a low ISO. Could you just imagine a sensor capable of taking a photo in super low light environments handheld at a high ISO with little to no noise? This would be HUGE! 

If it is true, I doubt it would be a Sony sensor. It's either going to be Nikon's own sensor or perhaps a collaboration from another manufacturer. 

Who knows at this point. But I'm excited. 2017 could be the year for Nikon.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 21, 2016)

Shoot, it's hard enough to shoot in the light. 

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 21, 2016)

Sony has had for some time sensors and the electronics that are extremely good in minimal light. They're mostly related to their security cameras though.  I've been keeping track of them here and there wondering if the tech will make it's way to cameras.

couple years ago ==> Sony launches security cameras that see in the dark

this year which uses a Full Frame sensor down to .004 lux ==> Sony's 4K security camera can spot intruders in the dark

When you read the second FF article notice that they use a 12.2 mp sensor instead of a 24, or even a 20 in order to have large sensor pixel to help acquire in low light.  One trick Nikon did with the D500, using a 20mp instead of a 24 mp sensor.


----------

